# Learn from your elders



## citico (May 18, 2004)

> A lawyer and a senior citizen are sitting next to each other on a long flight. The lawyer is thinking that seniors are so dumb that he could get one over on them easy.
> 

> So the lawyer asks if the senior would like to play a fun game.
> 
> The senior is tired and just wants to take a nap, so he politely declines and tries to catch a few winks.
> 

> The lawyer persists, saying that the game is a lot of fun. “I ask you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me only $5. Then you ask me one, and if I don't know the answer, I will pay you $500,” he says.
> 

> This catches the senior's attention and to keep the lawyer quiet, he agrees to play the game.
> 

> The lawyer asks the first question. “What's the distance from the Earth to the Moon?”
> 

> The senior doesn't say a word, but reaches into his pocket, pulls out a five-dollar bill, and hands it to the lawyer.
> 

> Now it's the senior's turn. He asks the lawyer, “What goes up a hill with three legs, and comes down with four?”
> 

> The lawyer uses his laptop and searches all references he could find on the Net. He sends e-mails to all the smart friends he knows, all to no avail. After an hour of searching, he finally gives up.
> 

> He wakes the senior and hands him $500. The senior pockets the $500 and goes right back to sleep.
> 

> The lawyer is going nuts not knowing the answer. He wakes the senior up and asks, “Well, so what goes up a hill with three legs and comes down with four?”
> 

> The senior reaches into his pocket, hands the lawyer $5 and goes back to sleep.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I will give the answer to anybody that wants it for five dollars.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have seen several variations of this joke floating around over the years but no matter how one changes it, it is still a classic..


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Gotta love it


----------

